# I need some honest advice about conventions



## Thorne (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm attending my first con next week. I'm really looking forward to it, I even have a fursuit ready, but I'm a bit worried about something. I'm female, 17 years old and 5''2 tall, and I'm worried I suppose about some of the things I've heard from other girls about what can happen at cons. Often they don't go into details, but what they say basically goes along the lines of harassment from other people, males, which can get physical.

I need HONEST advice from you guys. How bad do these things get? Have you ever been in the situation? Do you have any stories to share or know what to look out for?

Thanks,
Ixis/Orla


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

Well...to I am barely five foot tall and I look female in costume and I am female in real life. The only thing that bothered me slightly (while at AC) was when I was sitting down and someone came up, a guy, and started scritching me. It was in a friendly way though so I decided to ignore it. I was worried about harrassment a bit...but it turned out not be a problem at all. I had fun.

If you go with a spot....that is a good way to keep yourself comfortable. Tell the spot what you like and don't like, so he or she can intervene when someone crosses into doing something towards you that you don't like.

Usually though actual problems with harassment is rare, so don't worry too much about it. Just be on guard and half fun.

And watch this: Me, a barely 5 foot tall suite running around in costume: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtqKCkclWK0

Cons are fun...don't spoil it by worrying too much about what ifs.

EDIT: Be aware though that when you are in costume at a furrie con, people will want to hug you, and interact with you. So if you are not comfortable with that you might want to re-think wearing the costume.

You can youtube furrie con videos...to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Teco (Nov 19, 2008)

Although you are quite the looker, I wouldnt worry about it too much. But apparently you shouldnt drink anything someone else and maybe you could with a friend. 
..but alot of things could happen at a con of course. Does mean all those things will happen, plus, you'll be around other people if that any security... and if it's not there's the actual security/rent a cop/ect.. whatevers there. I went to AnthroCon with a friend for a day and it was awesome, no problems at all. And im off to my second con tomorrow. So I wish you good luck and fun on your con trip


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 23, 2008)

Every convention I have ever seen has a no-harassment policy. (And yes, that includes mine.) If someone starts doing something you dislike, look them in the eyes and tell them that you want them to stop.

If they persist, find a staff member.

That said, I've never actually seen it be an issue; I know it happens, but it's extremely rare, and you can generally go to most furry conventions without worrying about it.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 23, 2008)

there  right in some ways...  if you in fur suit  you will be huged  people like huging fursuits .... if you play fursuit games...  there more contact  as  most people get int o them i have been picked up... Tickled hug ... and on the heavyer side tackled and  had my tail Yanked... tho the last two dont happen often...{less often when the  slightly pissed of kitty get up and start  yelling   at folks  at random}

 other ten that i have had folk hit on me they  generally  take the  polite no thank you i have a mate and leave it at that


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 24, 2008)

People are definitely going to want a hug, both fur suiters and non fur suiters, especially kids.

Most con goers realize that there is a person under the suit and that their suits are expensive and/or handmade so they would take care.

Usually, from what I've read, there is a lecture at a con that will tell you what to expect as a first timer.


----------

